# how to backup firmware form android phone



## thantin (Aug 19, 2012)

Is there a way to backup the android phone firmware without root access?

I have read many article but most of them need root access.

Show the way, Please.


----------



## assasin34 (Aug 19, 2012)

thantin said:


> Is there a way to backup the android phone firmware without root access?
> 
> I have read many article but most of them need root access.
> 
> Show the way, Please.

Click to collapse



you can use kies..kies is samsung official tool for up-to-date and backup device


----------



## tsironakos (Aug 20, 2012)

As far as I'm concerned, there's no way to backup your firmware without root access.

This action is a quite low-level action because firmware is basically what runs on your device and no manufacturer would allow this without rooting.


----------



## BioT3rm (Aug 22, 2012)

*Doubtful*

You might be able to find some firmware online but it depends really some firmwares get leaked you might be lucky to be honest but it is doubtful.


----------



## vivek_bhoj (Aug 22, 2012)

thantin said:


> Is there a way to backup the android phone firmware without root access?
> 
> I have read many article but most of them need root access.
> 
> Show the way, Please.

Click to collapse



u can backup your ROM using adb
Check this guide:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1420351


----------



## LehKeda (Feb 11, 2015)

how can i make a copy of stock android version of my phone like that is in http://samsung-updates.com/ ?


----------

